# Treeless & Barefoot horse wins the 2009 AERC Championship



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Just thought I would share. The 2007 or 2008 Tevis winner was using a Freeform saddle as well .



> AERC Champ Ride
> Posted by: "freeformusa" [email protected]
> Sun Sep 13, 2009 8:48 pm (PDT)
> 
> ...


Monk is a barefoot horse using "Goober" glue-on boots as well.


----------

